# Do you wanna get married?



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

In some near or distant future. Assuming SA won't stop you from finding a partner.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i really wanna do , with her !


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes. It's not extremely important to me, but it would be nice.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, My friend calls me a ***** for thinking about this so much lmao. I love the thought of getting married.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, if she wanted to.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yep. ive always thought it'd be so awesome to marry a guy that i considered my best friend


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I had a really bad experience with marriage, so I'm saying no for now. People shouldn't use their wedding vows as an excuse to act like an as*hole.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

With the right person, i would yes.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I might, but it depends.
I wouldn't do it for emotional reasons, unless it is important to her.
I would, however, do it if I start getting into stock exchange in the future. (As married, you can profit twice the amount than if you're single, before paying increased taxes). Retarded law, I know, but that's just how it is.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I guess it's one of my life goals. I could go without a marriage, but would like to grow old with someone else.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

truant said:


> I had a really bad experience with marriage, so I'm saying no for now.


Care to share?



moloko said:


> I guess it's one of my life goals. I could go without a marriage, but would like to grow old with someone else.


Marriage and companionship aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Can't speak for distant future; but as for now: no, I'm not ready to make that kind of a legal contract/obligation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm a MAN, yes


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Marriage doesn't exist for me.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Marriage and companionship aren't mutually exclusive.


Yes. That's why I said I could go without it. All I really care is companionship.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Is this a continuation of this thread? http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/why-would-men-want-to-get-married-nowaday-895081/


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm more terrified of the wedding than the marriage. It's supposed to be the best day for a woman. I've lost contact with every friend I had, including two best friends. The wedding would be the smallest and most boring wedding ever.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I voted no, but that doesn't mean i dont want a long term relationship and a family, i think love and children is more important than a piece of paper and a big wedding that costs thousands.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

foe said:


> I'm more terrified of the wedding than the marriage. It's supposed to be the best day for a woman. I've lost contact with every friend I had, including two best friends. The wedding would be the smallest and most boring wedding ever.


I'd rather have a small and boring wedding. Hell, it'd be better if no one else was there but the guy I'd be marrying, myself, and the person officiating. My mindset right now is that I don't want any guests at mine and if the guy insisted we have some normal wedding, I'd call it off, lol....maybe. I might compromise a little, but not a lot.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked 'Yes', but it's not a necessity. 

If I ever did get married, I would most likely keep my last name (just in case). 

I might even end up falling for a guy who doesn't believe in marriage (though some people be having shady reasons, so... I say if we are together for like 10 years, we might as well be legally married).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I probably would, t'would be nice to have 1 person around to do stuff with and they accepted everything about me, take me outside for a walk without a leash and didn't get mad if I started to hump a strangers leg in the park ..I'm gonna stop I'm goin crazy again...:eyes :sigh


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Is this a continuation of this thread? http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/why-would-men-want-to-get-married-nowaday-895081/


That's some old-a** thread. Though I'm still not planning on getting married.

I wanna see if there's a significant difference between genders on this topic.


Sunset Seeker said:


> I voted no, but that doesn't mean i dont want a long term relationship and a family, i think love and children is more important than a piece of paper and a big wedding that costs thousands.


Yea, I remember reading these ceremonies cost 20k on average. That's quite expensive for a symbolic act!

Marriage is no longer synonymous of commitment. I merely see it as a financial transaction.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If it was someone I really got along with and we really clicked together, I might if it felt right. I think a lifelong companion would be a good thing to have, but most people get married and end up divorced or miserable.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> but most people get married and end up divorced or miserable.


 I can agree with this 80% of marriages I've known about over the years went this way, when honeymoon period is over and reality strikes, mayby with a child or 2 mixed up in it aswell...people pay to much for weddings now anyway...


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> Yea, I remember reading these ceremonies cost 20k on average. That's quite expensive for a symbolic act!
> 
> Marriage is no longer synonymous of commitment. I merely see it as a financial transaction.


mhmm, definitely, that and sometimes a contest between family members or friends, "who can have the best wedding" kinda thing.

No thank you, I dont need to get married to prove my love and commitment to someone.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I do, I guess.. but I don't expect it to happen. I've come to grips with that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sunset Seeker said:


> mhmm, definitely, that and sometimes a contest between family members or friends, "who can have the best wedding" kinda thing.
> 
> No thank you, I dont need to get married to prove my love and commitment to someone.


Yes people seem to think the more money they spend means they love each other more ...:teeth...that 20k might be better used towards their potential childrens education or something


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Tea & Sunset, only if more women would share your views about weddings.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

How come there's not an "I don't know" option?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I would do it like tea111red's plan, just the us and the minister. It seems ridiculous that people are spending 5 figures to plan a day around a 5 minute ceremony.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm not really fussed about it. If the person I'm with in the future wants to get married, then I will. I kind of find it more romantic, though, when people are together for decades without getting married. They don't need a paper to define their love, and I think that's beautiful.

Plus, I can't imagine what kind of nutter would want to marry _me_! :lol


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I would like to some day, Not sure if it will ever happen sadly.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm in two minds. We have this impulse to find our soul late, to want that security and possession but then there's this impulse for adventure, for fun and and irresponsible sex. I tell myself that I'd only marry someone I'd be head over heels for and a perfect match which would never have me even considering to jump ship but it's impossible to know for sure. If I can find someone who forefills my desires for adventure and something new (and vice versa) then I could see it working long term but otherwise I can't be too sure. Certainly I'll be with someone for many years including a lengthy amount of time living together before I'd even consider marrying them to ensure we would be compatible in that environment. 

Nothing is easy.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Like some others have said, I'm interested in long term companionship, but marriage itself isn't desirable to me. Doesn't make much sense to me, with all the money and contracts involved. Would probably only do it if there seemed to be a significant benefit, such as tax breaks, etc.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't believe marriage is necessary in a partnership, so therefore I've never wanted it..

I could *possibly* reconsider for someone amazing. Though, they would have to be EXTRAORDINARY to me and firmly want to get married to even consider it.

Otherwise, no. Hell no.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Grand said:


> I would not want a wedding ceremony. That sounds like hell to me. I would like to be married though, just so I could say he is my husband. He could buy me a ring pop for the ring. I would buy him one too. And we would live happily ever after.
> 
> I doubt I will ever have a boyfriend, let alone a husband. I can't even imagine me being someone's girlfriend. Looks like I won't be getting a ring pop.












and yeah, the whole idea of a big wedding where there's a bunch of people and I am the main focus (along with whatever crazy person decided to actually spend the rest of her life with me, lol) sort of terrifies me!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> Care to share?


It was my first LTR and I'd been living with the girl for a couple of years.

She started pushing for us to get married, saying she wouldn't feel secure in our relationship until we did, so we got married. After that, she felt secure enough to drain my bank account, destroy my credit, and start sleeping with other men. Any time I confronted her about anything she'd say: "Well, we're married now so I guess you just have to deal with it." The whole "in sickness and in health" bit.

I got divorced before things became any more serious. I found out from a mutual friend after the divorce that she'd gone off her birth control and she'd been poking holes in the condoms, but by then I'd pretty much stopped sleeping with her. If I'd stayed with her for another six months I'd be raising someone else's kid right now. This was after years of her telling me she didn't want kids, which I have no interest in having.

She'd always been impulsive and a little short-tempered, but before we got married she sort of kept herself in check. After we got married all hell broke loose. Lesson learned: Marriage changes some people.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm a girl and no.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

for some reason i had that franz ferdinand song playing in my head as im reading the thread title and all the responses.

i want a marriage without a wedding.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

truant said:


> It was my first LTR and I'd been living with the girl for a couple of years.
> 
> She started pushing for us to get married, saying she wouldn't feel secure in our relationship until we did, so we got married. After that, she felt secure enough to drain my bank account, destroy my credit, and start sleeping with other men. Any time I confronted her about anything she'd say: "Well, we're married now so I guess you just have to deal with it." The whole "in sickness and in health" bit.
> 
> ...


That is quite the horror story! The kinda tale which would leave me paranoid vis-a-vis the opposite gender.

From your posts, you strike me as a smart & perceptive person, and yet even you didn't see it coming.

And the worst part is that you don't need to be married for your girl to start piercing your condoms or stop taking the pill - that's how some women trick men into marriage in the first place.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mr Bacon said:


> That is quite the horror story! The kinda tale which would leave me paranoid vis-a-vis the opposite gender.
> 
> From your posts, you strike me as a smart & perceptive person, and yet even you didn't see it coming.
> 
> And the worst part is that you don't need to be married for your girl to start piercing your condoms or stop taking the pill - that's how some women trick men into marriage in the first place.


Well this really is just a separate case of a ****ed up manipulative human being. Sadly they come in forms and somehow find pleasure in destroying the lives of others. Can only hope none of us fall into this trap in our time because that sounds like an utter nightmare. How you can possibly ever trust again is beyond me truant, but I hope you can.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Yea, I remember reading these ceremonies cost *20k* on average. That's quite expensive for a symbolic act!


Wow. I would never spend that much on a wedding. If I have one it'll probably be small, short, and simple. That money can be put towards the honeymoon and plenty of other things.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just got home from a wedding. 30 people, simple but nice ceremony and apparently about 4k total. Not bad. These cute little ceremonies and receptions are nice and have a better atmosphere than the all out extravaganza but at the end of the day if they're happy then so be it. Sadly that happiness seems to only last of half of them.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I've always thought of marriage as the lifelong commitment itself rather than just the wedding day.

Have I been misled all this time?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

ohgodits2014 said:


> I've always thought of marriage as the lifelong commitment itself rather than just the wedding day.
> 
> Have I been misled all this time?


It's not a lifelong commitment when you can get out of it whenever you want. More like a symbol, an illusion of commitment, rather than commitment itself.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I think so but I wouldn't want kids.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I said no. The whole marriage thing is kind of like 'ok you are forced to be with this person now'. I don't like the idea of something trying to force me to stay with someone. It's basically a symbolic and legally binding ceremony acknowledging that you aren't going to want to stay together so now you can force yourself to. 
That's just how I feel.
I'd rather people let love guide them instead of some legal document or religious ceremony.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I am a man and voted yes. I am already married but that wasn't a poll option.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, I want to get married and raise a family. Not sure I want a big ceremony though. I would prefer something small and quiet.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

indifferent


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

I want to get married eventually. Preferably while im younger(not later than late 20's maybe early 30's). but i haven't even had my first gf yet, so right now it looks a little impossible.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

No, I don't want to get divorced. I'm far too cynical and paranoid to get married.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

**** no.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

No. Marriage is weird, and I don't have an interest in romantic relationships.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Too early to tell for sure when you're single and never had an SO. Right now though the idea of marriage scares me.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd love to have my own family in future. Just have to find a ____ that won't be put off by my social anxiety.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I would love to get married one day. Hopefully, some day I will find the right girl for me.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow it seems very 50/50 for both sexes.


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

hahahahaha...no. 

jk, maybe. I honestly don't dream of it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Are there any women out there that want to get married and have kids? It seems like so many don't want the family experience.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Do I want to get married? About as much as a fish wants to be caught, fileted and eaten.

It just is outside the bounds of my character.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Hell no. I'm more of a solitary person and don't need anything except maybe a pet since a pet can't ever stop loving you and will be loyal till the end.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

To be honest, other than learning and writing, it's the only clear aspiration I've ever really had.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Certainly. Nothing big and fanciful but for the cake


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Want? I'm more interested with people asking me if I want extra parm grated on my pasta at restaurants.

I'm not averse to the idea but it's never been a desire of mine. If it happens, it will. Aziz Ansari's take on marriage is hilarious tho.


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd love to get married and have kids at some point. Two or three, ideally. Any takers? Lol.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think there would be any good reason for me to get married really. Shared inheritance tax allowance could be useful if a future partner and I had a lot of money I guess. Could maybe be helpful with pensions too. 

Nope. No romance here. :b


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I voted yes and I made it exactly 50/50 for men, and it is exactly 50/50 for women too. Everyone should follow my example and continue this perfect symmetry!

On a more serious note, I am surprised that it is 50/50. I would have thought most would say Yes, as SAers usually want the security of a long-term partner rather than being alone. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

These poll results aren't all that bad!

I express my sympathy, in advance, to the 25% of you who are heading towards a divorce.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A long term common law partner would be cool but I want nothing to do with any kind of contract as related to any relationships I'm in


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> These poll results aren't all that bad!
> 
> I express my sympathy, in advance, to the 25% of you who are heading towards a divorce.


We get it, you hate marriage and all things LTR.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> We get it, you hate marriage and all things LTR.


Nah, LTRs are all good. As for marriage, it's not a contract that I'm into, but if some people are willing to take the risk, good for them.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't really have any special feeling towards marriage.
It's not a natural/necessary extension of love for me, nor necessarily an expression of it, but it does have some legal benefits that might be good.
The relationship is far more important than the marriage and getting married doesn't save a relationship or make in any more secure.


----------



## Klio (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol, I don't even think of this because I don't even have friends.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I Am A Man - Would Like to, But...... Potential Disaster*

I have wanted to, but I have always been afraid that she would end up getting bored with me and hating my guts. I am too off the wall to live with.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Marriage seems lovely with the right mentality and partner, it's just unfortunate that having the right mentality and partner is such a rarity. I want to get married, but I doubt I'd ever allow it to happen.

Edit: To be clear, by "marriage" I'm referring to a romantic, exclusive, life long commitment and NOT a union necessarily recognized legally. The legal contracts aren't prerequisites by my terms.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hmm...*



Mr Bacon said:


> In some near or distant future. Assuming SA won't stop you from finding a partner.


There should have been an option for undecided.. but yeah, maybe & likely maybe not, i'm not sure that i'am good at commitment, i think it's finding the right person, as _cliche_ as that may sound, currently at my age now, i'd say no:no but maybe someday? who knows, but it's not likely to happen, i have stuff i need sorting out.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, I want a cool last name


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

When I'm older and in a good place with my career I would love to.:mushy


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to get married! And it pisses my mom off. She wants me to grow old a lonely woman just as she is lol


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

No.
She would end up getting sick of me and hating my guts.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I never really think about it,its just not on my to do list but I will probably get married when I can't put it off any longer,in order to appear normal.When your single at a certain age and don't have an x it raises eye brows.I'd say I'll probably get married in my late 20s.Until then I'll just have a girl friend every now and then.Now is about the time that I should start dating.I get the feeling I'm starting to raise some eye brows.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

No. For starters putting myself in that position of being in front of all of those people at such an important moment.. No. I wouldn't do it, because the way I reacted wouldn't be real and it would be a negative reaction. I'm not going to put myself in that position. And for another thing I see it as mostly a legal binding of two people. I don't want to tie myself legally to another person. I don't want them to be able to take half of what I have if they decide they don't want to be with me any more. I'm just not that kind of person who can foolishly commit that way to someone, I don't have it in me.

I'd love to have a committed relationship where we do our own thing financially. We can help each other if we have to but there's no damn contract that says half of what we have is the other person's. That makes no damn sense to me.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

YES!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Someday in the distant future.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

getting married and having kids.... is not at the top of my list.

i'd rather meet someone and have a decent, honest and good relation with first. If marriage comes... i'd maybe embrace it.... but If I stayed partners with that person... ild still be OK with that.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybbee. I want to love someone so much that I want to marry them up and have a family and stuff.

But then the other part of me sees all the marriages that fail. I see my grandma and mom who are both in a bad marriage. My cousins have babies with men who they are no longer with.
Women in my family seem to make very poor choices in men. I'm terrified of making that same mistake. But maybe I can break the cycle? That's what my grandma tells me.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No pls. It seems rather terrible overall.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I really do want to get married, and spend the rest of my life with just one other person... But things happen... Marriages fall apart. The idea of marriage is beautiful, but the reality of it is not. Regardless, I do want to get married. But part of me will always be fearful it'll all end in shambles.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I want' my other handcuffed to my side twenty times, and the key confined within a grenade. That way, if they think to kill me, 'they will have the second thoughts.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

No it's pathetic, and you're being made a fool of symbolically,
no one has a clue what they're even doing.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

It's something I look forward to in the future.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd love to, if any woman would even want me.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

yes

but i doubt this will ever happen


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Honestly, I am not certain. I am not even certain if I really even believe in marriage or think it is a good idea. I think it is relatively rare for two people to be so fundamentally compatible and capable of compromising and working together well enough that a pair-bond can last for such a significant amount of time. And even if it is possible, do you really want to? There are so many people out there to get to know, not just intellectually and emotionally, but physically as well. Every person is an entire experience unto themselves. I wonder what I might miss out on by limiting myself to a single person for my entire and only lifetime, even if I love them dearly.

Personally, I feel that a relationship should last as long as it does, and people should not view this as a bad thing. It doesn't have to be the end of the world, nor does it necessitate the severance of all bonds with said person. I believe the social pressure that exists to extend relationships past their expiration date is extremely unhealthy and ultimately unproductive and even destructive, personally and socially.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

........................................


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

If I meet the right man yes. The wedding ceremony would have to be very small though. A wedding with more than 30 or so guests would freak me out.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'd marry the right person certainly, I don't particularly want to get married though ....sounds a bit silly...oke


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I wanted to more than anything, but jobs for 20 somethings pay too low and I missed the opportunity to do it right and with proper respect for my lady. Now it will never happen.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Not anymore. I've accepted the fact that no man would ever love me like that. I'm too ugly and stupid. Plus I like my independence.

Perhaps one day I will find "the one" anyway.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope. Did it twice, and divorced twice. Never again. Both times she cheated. I either have really, really bad luck, or I attract cheaters, not sure which. Before anyone says it, yes, I realize not all women cheat. I just wish I could find one. I don't even care if she has mental illnesses...I have plenty myself. I'm just looking for one without serious integrity issues.


----------



## AyGozal (Mar 2, 2012)

except i don't want to get married just so i can post fb photos
i want to marry the person i love epically...

without it nothing seems ....worthwhile.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

No way Jose :mum


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe...one day. I am certainly in no rush to do so.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Most Likely if things keep going the way they are going, and there is a good chance of it. I'll be dead before it happens for me.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

nope


----------



## Jamc89 (Aug 25, 2014)

I doubt I would. I can't see myself ever being decisive enough to ask someone. Not that I've had any opportunity for a few years. Most romantic partnerships are just borne out of convenience. Who honestly believes in "the one". People weigh up their situation and take a risk and hope for the best. I'm so used to being a loner I can't think of being legally tied to another person, even if it is only symbolic


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

i want to but i feel the clock is ticking with no prospects on the horizon :|

plus i am afraid of getting involved with someone who bosses me around or micromanages me. i also don't want to become somebody's caretaker slave thingie

hmm maybe i should stay single lol


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Man, you guys are a bunch of hopeless romantics aren't you??? Sheesh 

I didn't vote because I already am married. Almost twenty years now. We married right out of high school and it was a great decision. There are so many perks to being with someone full time. Married people have lots more sex over their lifetime, and I can't think of a better perk other than that other than being loved (obviously). But there are other positives. Always having someone who cares for you that you can depend on at the best and worst times of your life. That's really important. A good support system when you really need it. Someone always there to talk to when you're lonely or bored. There are so many good things about it if you choose your partner wisely. You have to put each other first. If there are two of you being unselfish you can't go wrong and no one gets hurt. There are signs with potential partners that tell you if they'll think of you first. If you heed them and pay attention to the little things it'll help you end up with someone who treats you right.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Not sure tbh. I'm kind of obsessed with myself as of the moment to even bother to care for someone else :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ew no


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to have a married life sometime but of course not now! I'm too young!


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't want to get married. I insisted I wouldn't get married. 5 years ago last aug we got married in a judge's office with 2 friends as witness.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

Not in the traditional sense, nah. I don't want a wedding, and I'm not even sure I want marriage. I want to be with one person forever. So I guess we'll get married if they want to get married. But I'm not religious so it'd just be a legal thing.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The answer to this for me is pretty much the same as if I were asked 'Would you like to exchange all your money for gift vouchers?'. 

Clearly no.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

kageri said:


> we got married in a judge's office with 2 friends as witness.


a judge's office?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I highly doubt I'll ever get married and I have no interest in marriage. But I'm 22, which is only young, very young, who know how I'll feel in 10-15 years time.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

A long-term relationship with a caring partner sounds good, but being legally tethered together sounds wholly unnecessary. In fact, it sounds like it's more useful if the relationship is weak. I know, the purpose is to help raise children. But that's one thing that is not in the cards for me.


----------



## Mike555 (Nov 26, 2012)

don't want to. want to keep it relationship only or something like that. maybe my mind will change in the future


----------



## projectfear22 (Oct 19, 2014)

Of course I want


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

When I was younger I used to want to get married, wear a cape, and armor xD Except reality kicks in, if women care about marriage, then most would want all their goddamn friends and family, stupidass normal cake, and probably white dress. "Traditional~~~~" -_- Some of those stupid dresses cost like 20k+ ~_~ especially if you've seen **** like 'Bridezilla'. No thank you. Gotta go through all the bull**** crap, I refuse to sit there listening to some priest talking at me about with their god.

If they don't care about any of the above, then they probably just want a court hearing. Bull****, I don't want some damn judge telling me I'm married either. I would think it's supposed to be some sort of "spiritual" ceremony, with a certain degree of epicness.

And the last problem, is the epicness, costs a ****ton of money. Is that a worthwhile investment for one day? Probably not lol, then the stupid ring women want. Bull**** again, diamond psh, those have such a high energy conductivity, so much better used for that, especially on principle. I don't like regular diamonds either, would have to be black, but I refuse to pay for that. Maybe something like titanium is better for a band, metaphorically represents "tenacity, fortitude" exactly what a marriage, needs, resolve to withstand all adversity! Then I'd want blood somewhere too, what says more than "till death do we part" than drinking out of a chalice of your beloved's blood. Even if it's just a drop lol, seals the deal symbolically in blood^^

All these things are only fantasy bull**** though. Plus it's something "intimate" to me, only reason I'm even sharing it is because I stopped caring awhile ago lol. Then in the long term living with that significant other for life, ugh, would be torture for the poor girl lol I'm unrelenting and obstinate as hell. By myself I can "control" my own opinions somewhat, faced with adversity though most of the time it's like a gauntlet is being thrown down ~_~ Hopefully I've gotten over that phase my life or rather part of my personality though lol.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I doubt anyone would want to marry me haha, but if someone did want to, they would have to be extremely and I mean extremely special to me for me to agree. I just don't like the concept of marriage and the way society depicts marriage as being this all important thing everyone should do. Also, marriages typically end in divorce and therefore it is highly probable that if I did marry, I would get divorced as well.


----------

